

US Falls In Education - "Average" - villanova123
http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2010/12/07/us-falls-in-world-education-rankings_n_793185.html

======
BluePoints
I am very curious to see how the Education Reform Movement is going to change
this over the next 5 years. More importantly, how Technology can be used to
make education more efficient.

